# Unidentified Network/IP Address Conflict Problem - Local Only Internet (Vista)?



## violetquinn (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, so the laptop (a couple of years old, Acer Aspire) won't connect to the internet all of a sudden, and it appears to only have occurred since we first connected the Ipad to the same network.
Often when we turns the laptop on (around 9 times out of 10) it says 'local only' where the internet information is, but sometimes after several times of repeatedly turning it on and off (and the router) it will finally connect. This morning however it won't at all.
Often when trying to connect to the internet, a dialogue comes up explaining an 'IP address conflict'. the computer runs windows vista and we have tried literally everything under the sun, we have attempted to update the driver this morning, only to be told it is already the latest version.
Don't know what to do! We have tried everything to our knowledge and more, and none of the fixes on google seem to be effective. PC World failed to do anything of any use also.
When connected via ethernet etc. there is no problem so I am pretty sure its to do with the wireless and possibly this IP conflict.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

on the ipad are you using a fixed IP ? or letting the ipad autodetect 
on the PC are you using the same fixed IP ?

whats the make and model of the router you have

from the PC lets see an ipconfig /all

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## violetquinn (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry for the delay (watched a fix on youtube, and was told to disable some IPv6 properties on the Athos driver, don't know if this will affect the command prompt results) can always revert the changes if possible. The laptop with the problem is currently connected to the internet, like I said, sometimes it will and sometimes not.

How do I know if the Ipad is on autodetect/fixed IP or not?

Router Info: 
Brand - Talk Talk
Model - Huawei Echolife HG521

Results from command prompt:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : AaronsPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A0-D1-AF-04-80
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5100
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-6B-CF-B7-9A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1193:a341:66b:fa49%10(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 23 October 2011 13:43:10
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 24 October 2011 13:43:09
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 268441322
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-C9-D7-85-00-A0-D1-AF-04-80
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{51BE5E1D-C349-469E-827E-DEC57F8A26ED}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{A26C3909-8F63-4D82-9BBB-8FEB5290B635}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

user manual here 
http://www.huaweidevice.com/worldwi...nfoId=2490&directoryId=5013&treeId=3342&tab=0

talktalk normally set up a good dhcp range

i dont know the ipad - but the touch - you just goto settings and you should see dhcp - set to automatic

otherwise you could set up a fixed IP on the PC and see if that helps

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.200
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . .primary. . . . : 8.8.8.8
DNS Servers . . .seconday . . : 8.8.4.4

this shows you how to set up to automatic - but you just click on manual settings and use the above numbers
Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS

XP
--
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for XP *
follow these instructions - if wireless - choose the wireless connection
http://www.srikanthkoka.com/lan.html

VISTA
-----
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for Vista *
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Change-TCP-IP-settings

WINDOWS 7
---------
* Setup to Automatically get an IP and DNS (DHCP) - for Windows 7 *
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Change-TCP-IP-settings


----------



## violetquinn (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks, checking that the Ipad is on automatic firstly and then may check the other laptops/desktop that they are all on to automatically obtain IP too.
If no problems are found, will attempt to set up the laptop with the fixed IP address that you provided, will let you know how things work.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> then may check the other laptops/desktop that they are all on to automatically obtain IP too.


 didint realise you had multiple devices - is it only the one laptop - that has the issue on connection or are all affected


----------



## violetquinn (Oct 23, 2011)

There are 6 devices in total,
2 ipod Touchs, 2 Acers (5551 and 6935) , a Dell desktop and the Ipad.

The problem only seemed to occur after adding the Ipad to the network, however, and only with the Acer Aspire 6935.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> The problem only seemed to occur after adding the Ipad to the network, however, and only with the Acer Aspire 6935


 strange as that was on autodhcp - so try a fixed IP and see what happens as 9/10 times should be repeatable


----------



## violetquinn (Oct 23, 2011)

etaf said:


> as 9/10 times should be repeatable


what do you mean?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Often when we turns the laptop on (around 9 times out of 10) it says 'local only' where the internet


----------



## violetquinn (Oct 23, 2011)

- The Ipod (1) IP address is 192.168.1.1, Subnet: 255.255.255.0, Router: 192.168.1.1

- The Ipad IP address is 192.168.1.3, Subnet: 255.255.255.0, Router: 192.168.1.1

- The Ipod (2) IP address is 192.168.1.4, Subnet: 255.255.255.0, Router: 192.168.1.1

- Acer 6935 IP address is 192.168.1.2

Don't know if that is any help to you, I noticed that the Ipod (1) and the router have the same IP address. 
The ipods etc, appeared to all be on automatically obtain IP address, but I'm not completely certain how you check still, found the DCHP section but there was no real information other that IP address etc.

If this is no help or not of relevance I will try the fixed IP address next.

Also it is notable that the Ipod (1) sometimes throws other devices off the internet when in use, and causes some interference.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> - The Ipod (1) IP address is 192.168.1.1, Subnet: 255.255.255.0, Router: 192.168.1.1





> Don't know if that is any help to you, I noticed that the Ipod (1) and the router have the same IP address.


 ipod 1 maybe the problem - should not get the same IP as the default IP

so that needs changing


----------



## violetquinn (Oct 23, 2011)

How do I go about forcibly changing the IP address of the Ipod, then? Or would it be more appropriate to post in an Apple forum?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

there should be a setting where you enter the IP manually

http://www.apple.com/support/ipodtouch/assistant/wifi/#section_5


----------



## violetquinn (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, so my theory is that due to the matching IP address of the router and the Ipod, the Ipod has to automatically obtain a new one, in this case, interrupting the IP address of the laptop. So if i change the IP address manually to eg. 192.168.1.6
will it work? here is an example of the static screen I am talking about -

http://isource.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/IMG_0069_thumb.jpg

If not, would it then be advisable to do the fixed IP on the laptop that you provided earlier if all else fails?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes thats where you set the IP 


> So if i change the IP address manually to eg. 192.168.1.6


 change it to 192.168.1.200 then it will be out of the range of any dhcp service


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes thats where you set the IP 


> So if i change the IP address manually to eg. 192.168.1.6


 change it to 192.168.1.200 then it will be out of the range of any dhcp service


----------



## violetquinn (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, updated the ipod to the latest OS, so the restore made IP address of that changed automatically to one that worked, but the laptop still failed.. the fixed IP address for the computer combined with the new iPod address has done the trick, and after 6 or so restarts we have had internet every time. Thank you


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it maybe worth logging into the router and see the range of the dhcp allowed 
strange it working like that


----------



## dpl (Nov 15, 2011)

rename your pc uniquely from the others. Use automatic ip addressing. Join the same workgroup


----------

